# Need help with XS Wings size



## damiaan (Feb 17, 2014)

40's or 50's will do fine for you, may get more clearance with the 40's


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

I use the 40mm as recommended for low draw weight (sub 40) by the Sitar and Sitar people. 

Some people are using the 50mm which is recommended for beginners and kids for some reason.

I think I'd go for the 40MM. I'm pulling 32# to the clicker. You want most of your weight on the front end not the back end. I did borrow some 50mm from someone to compare and didn't really notice a difference in arrow flight so beats me if it makes much of a difference as far as that goes..

Just be aware that when you install them, the nock would line up NOT with the line as you would with a vane or a feather, but with the curl of the vane. I was tearing vanes like made when I first started using them because I had the nock lined up with the "line" as it were til one of our technoboys told me to do realign the nock with the crl, and that seemed to work.

There are youtube videos on how to do this and I think Lancaster might have a vid as well


I also posted a thread about straight vs offset an in general but not always people use a straight fletch for spinnies like xs wings, and offset for vanes or feathers. So I'm using straight fletch on the most recent set of arrows, but frankly can't tell much of a difference betwen that and a 1 degree offset on the OTHER set.


----------



## OlyShoot (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for your input. Before I posted my question I was considering the 60mm vanes. But based on your advise I'll start with the 40mm size. I am a bit wary of clearance issues.

Still a bit unclear about how to align the nock. I'll have to dig out Rick McKinney's book. I think he had something about spinnys vs vanes.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

If you see something in his book let me know. My experience is strictly my own and what one of our technoboys told me. I was tearing fletches right and left (not a joke) til he told me about alignment.

Most nocks have a ridge or a thing you can sight on if you are using all the same color xs wings vs an index.

And clearance is critical especially if you are getting towards the bottom of the sight because you're shooting distance.


----------



## RBK (Jun 28, 2011)

I just started using XWings, I purchased the Beiter Tri-Liner , Wing Holder and use Beiter Insert Nocks ( 12/2 ) on my VAP V1 Arrows. When using the Tri-Liner with any of the the Beiter nocks you can index the nock so 
the Vanes are aligned correctly. Of course you can use the Tri-Liner with any nock but you lose the Indexing feature. A little Costly investment but well worth it. ( Alt Services has best Price ) I've also been using the Beiter Nocks for a few months, I'll never use any other !!!!!

Rick


----------



## OlyShoot (Feb 10, 2013)

Star Dog. Page 146 diagram 9. 
RBK. I was going to trace the edge of my Bitz straight clamp but as you point out the tri liner has the added feature of indexing the nocks. Might be worth it. Plus if I have to make 36 accurate lines a couple of times a year it might be more consistent = accurate with the Beiter tools


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Oly: I don't have Rick's book Can you give me the reader's digest version? 

ditto RBK. I have a tri liner as well. I still index the nocks to the xs wing curl but the tri liner itself is fantastic. 

It has a dial on the bottom for either straight or as much offset as you want. 

My fletching jig has an offset clamp so I just added the tri liner to do the xs wings for a straight fletch..

It has three nock adapters that should fit almost any nock and these little red clamps that you attach to the legs so you know where to start drawing your line.

It's plastic so you have to be nice to it. but absent rough treatment, should last a long time.


----------



## Atascaderobow (Nov 4, 2014)

I shoot lower poundage and use 40mm, but I am by far NOT considered a decent shooter. New to this Oly recurve game. Like StarDog, I first tried to line up the nock with the line. Moved to the curve and have never looked back. Now I don't get tears from my rest. Maintenance has not been any more than the regular plastic vanes or feathers... once I started taping vanes down with at least 3/4 of the width of the tape. When I started I was trying not to cover much of the vane end with the tape. Kept having vanes fly off. Went to more coverage and have never had a vane fly off since.

Here is a picture of the nocks lined up with the vane curve. My first XS Wings were "metallic". Don't know if the regular plastic vanes or these hold up better. These have held up to the rest, arrow slaps and whatever else gets thrown at them. No more maintenance than any other vanes I have shot on my Oly, compound or bare bow.


----------



## Zombie_Feynman (Jun 27, 2014)

RBK said:


> I just started using XWings, I purchased the Beiter Tri-Liner , Wing Holder


How well do the XSWings work with the wing holder? I thought it was designed for 1 3/4 spin wings.


----------



## RBK (Jun 28, 2011)

I have used the wing holder with 40mm / 50mm and Spider Vanes that are 2"....No Problem
Rick


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Atascaderobow said:


> I shoot lower poundage and use 40mm, but I am by far NOT considered a decent shooter. New to this Oly recurve game. Like StarDog, I first tried to line up the nock with the line. Moved to the curve and have never looked back. Now I don't get tears from my rest. Maintenance has not been any more than the regular plastic vanes or feathers... once I started taping vanes down with at least 3/4 of the width of the tape. When I started I was trying not to cover much of the vane end with the tape. Kept having vanes fly off. Went to more coverage and have never had a vane fly off since.
> 
> Here is a picture of the nocks lined up with the vane curve. My first XS Wings were "metallic". Don't know if the regular plastic vanes or these hold up better. These have held up to the rest, arrow slaps and whatever else gets thrown at them. No more maintenance than any other vanes I have shot on my Oly, compound or bare bow.



Oh my, what are those blue plastic things on either end of your spinnies and where do I get them?????

Is that auto striping tape? supposedly if you run out of black tape you can use auto striping tape. 

Re: taping the ends: yes. what you said. Otherwise they come out from underneath the tape. I cut the supplied black tape in two and go around two times (like nusensei says in his youtube video). I just make sure the tape is EVEN all the way around and not wonky.

You will notice the tape getting slight tears from arrow points when your groups are really good.

As far as punishment goes, I've blasted a few into the bushes with no ill effect on the fletches.

Bohning nocks have the tallest most visable/tactile ridge by the way for pin nocks. Easton not so much Bohing F nocks (that come with Victory VAP 6) requires guess work.

BTW: Brady Ellison and the Sitar people have developed the Spyder wings. I have no idea what advantage they have for the average shooter. 


They only have two colors white and gold. The tape is white 60 vanes per pack vs 50 for XS wings and are roughly the same price. 

I noticed they seemed taller than the XS wings and I prefer the lower profile 40 mm XS wings. And more color choices.


----------



## OlyShoot (Feb 10, 2013)

StarDog said:


> Oh my, what are those blue plastic things on either end of your spinnies and where do I get them?????
> 
> Is that auto striping tape? supposedly if you run out of black tape you can use auto striping tape.
> 
> ...


----------



## Atascaderobow (Nov 4, 2014)

StarDog, it's actually blue electrical tape that I cut into 3/16" wide strips. We have blue, green, red, orange, brown, white, black and gray. Sticks very well. Every once in a while I have to push the end down, but that only happens the first couple of shots. Like you, I cut the tape down to get about 2.5 wraps. I think I am running Easton nocks on my pin bushings.

The 50mm vanes that Brady was involved in do have a higher profile. I haven't had the opportunity to try them ... yet.


----------



## OlyShoot (Feb 10, 2013)

Stardog. I'll give it a try but disclaimer for not having direct experience with this

If you view your arrow in the drawing position one fletch is on top two are on bottom about equal. The arrow is rotated slightly to the left so the string intersects where the curve of fletch just leaves the curve of the shaft and you see a slight amount of the curve of the fletch left of the string. 

Based on Ricks sketch I would guess that Atascadero picture is shooting left hand vanes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## collider (Nov 3, 2015)

@OlyShoot - the longer (70 + 100) are for indoor 18m shooting - they stabilize the arrow quicker on the shorter distances when wind is not an issue. Outdoors and longer distances the arrow has more time to stabilize and get spinning, and you want less surface area (and weight) to affect the flight. Most folks I know are using the 50mm xs wings for both indoor and outdoor shooting. For oly you want the low height on all of them, you need to clear your shelf. I noticed recently World Archery has an article with xs wing instructions, very thorough (it's pretty dang easy).


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

OLY: re atasadero.

Mine look like that and I'm right handed. Probably has to do with which direction the arrow starts to spin in when it leaves the bow, depending on if you're right or left handed. 

As far as indoor and outdoor -- I'm just focussing on outdoor right now. But I have to say that the 40mm served me very well for the indoor season.


----------



## OlyShoot (Feb 10, 2013)

Confused. Looking from nock to point Rick's shows Curley vanes curling to right, the above pics show vane curving to left. I have no experience yet with tape-ons or Curley vs XSWings. Maybe there's a difference between brands. I'll just have to see what shows up in the box


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

uthe curl in the above photo is for a right handed archer.

left handed would curl the opposite way


chriz


----------



## OlyShoot (Feb 10, 2013)

After more you tube research and closer inspection of Rick's picture on the front cover of his book, the arrow he's drawing and arrows in his quiver look like the picture in this thread from Atascaderobow. I'm convinced now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KurlyArrow (Jan 17, 2016)

Stardog, you can also get them from arrowsocks in dozens of colors. https://www.arrowsocks.co.uk/shop/fletchings/anchor-tape/spinwing-anchor-tape.html


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

KurlyArrow said:


> Stardog, you can also get them from arrowsocks in dozens of colors. https://www.arrowsocks.co.uk/shop/fletchings/anchor-tape/spinwing-anchor-tape.html


ooh and spare double sided tape too!!!!!


----------



## Mengtian (May 5, 2016)

I was going to get a Bitz fletching jig (left helical) until I ran across this thread and looked up the XS wing vanes. My understanidn is they go on straight at 120 degrees apart. That being said, what is the best way to get the proper 120 degrees? Should I get the Bitz with the straight clamp to mark the arrows? Is there an alternative. Last question: Are arrow wraps recommended?

Joe


----------



## KurlyArrow (Jan 17, 2016)

Mengtian said:


> I was going to get a Bitz fletching jig (left helical) until I ran across this thread and looked up the XS wing vanes. My understanidn is they go on straight at 120 degrees apart. That being said, what is the best way to get the proper 120 degrees? Should I get the Bitz with the straight clamp to mark the arrows? Is there an alternative. Last question: Are arrow wraps recommended?
> 
> Joe


If you are just going to do spin wings or xswings, get the Beiter Tri-Liner. It is under half the price and this is what is was designed for. If you are going to do regular fletchings as well, get the Bitzenburger with a straight clamp.
And if you get wraps, they usually come with lines so you won't need a jig.


----------



## RBK (Jun 28, 2011)

If you just plan on using Spin Wings, Curly Vanes, Spider Vanes ect I'd go with the Beiter Tri-Liner and Wing Holder
Rick


----------



## abrennan (Mar 23, 2014)

StarDog said:


> Just be aware that when you install them, the nock would line up NOT with the line as you would with a vane or a feather, but with the curl of the vane.


Just wanted to check that I understood this correctly. In this sketch looking from the back of the arrow (RH archer)...









'figure A' shows regular vanes relative to nock giving maximum clearance on RH side.
'figure B' shows my understanding of where to place XS Wings (attachment point indicated by the red dot has moved anti-clockwise)

Is that about right?

Thanks,
-Adrian


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Thats about right according to my technogeek fanboy archery comrades. I use a Beiter Triliner and put the "nock" line right about where the "spine aline" wording is on my VAP arrows.

Having fletched same, I take the nocke and put it right about where you show on your illustration. 

Does it work. Well, I guess so. I trust my arrows 100% because when my form is spot on, I have no issues at all.

BTW I have switched from 40MM to 50MM and had some very good resuts in inproving scores so I'm sticking with 50MM


----------

